# Amanda Seyfried ist wieder Single!



## Stefan102 (7 Jan. 2012)

​
Amanda Seyfried (26) und ihr Freund Andrew Joblon (28) haben sich getrennt. Nach gerade mal vier Monaten gehen die Schauspielerin und der Immobilienmakler wieder getrennte Wege. Silvester sollen die beiden bereits ohne den anderen gefeiert haben.

Wie die Life & Style jetzt meldet, sollen sich die beiden allerdings im Guten getrennt haben und noch immer Freunde sein. So wusste ein Insider zu berichten: „Sie sind definitiv nicht mehr zusammen. Er feierte Silvester in Aspen und sie war nicht da. Die Trennung hat sich mit der Zeit schrittweise vollzogen. Sie reden noch immer miteinander. Sie sind nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren, aber sie sehen sich noch und verstehen sich.“

Amanda scheint zu der Sorte von Frauen zu gehören, die sich ziemlich schnell verlieben. Nur ein paar Monate, nachdem sie sich von Schauspielkollege Ryan Phillippe (37) getrennt hatte, begann sie sich mit Andrew zu treffen. Und nach den Dreharbeiten zu ihrem neuesten Film „In Time“ gestand sie, eine Schwäche für Co-Star Justin Timberlake (30), der sich gerade erst mit Freundin Jessica Biel (29) verlobt hat, zu haben. „Oh ja, natürlich gefällt mir Justin. Ich kenne ihn schon eine Weile. Er ist großartig. Unsere Charaktere in dem Film haben diese spezielle Verbindung. Sie flirten immerzu, das ist großartig. Das ist wirklich sexy.“ Ob ihre Schwärmerei für den Kollegen wohl zu dem Liebes-Aus mit Andrew geführt hat? 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## Q (9 Jan. 2012)

sie hat ja noch ihren Hund  Na dann auf sie mit Gebrüll


----------



## Punisher (9 Jan. 2012)

ich wäre frei


----------

